

My Blackberry is not working - aab1d
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI

======
ColinWright
I never know whether to upvote something like this or not. Perhaps I should,
because I thought it was interesting and relevant enough to submit it myself:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3102321>

But then again, perhaps I shouldn't, because no one upvoted it when I
submitted it, so the concensus of the HN community is that it doesn't belong.

~~~
aab1d
Seems like you are right. Maybe submitting this was not such a great idea
after all. Well anyways, I had a good laugh watching that one.

